# Buying used greens mower



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a used greens mower (JD, Jacobsen, or Toro). I've seen them listed in roughly 3 grouped price ranges:
$150-600 (1996 - 2002)
$1200-1500 (2008 - 2012)
$2000-5000 (2014 - present)

While I COULD buy one in the middle group (such as 2010 toro greensmaster), the first group is hard to pass up. While they are old (1996, 1998, 2000), they are dirt cheap. I'm tempted to buy one of those for my first gas reel mower before jumping to a newer model. Any reason you would advise against it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Maintenance would be my biggest concern. Parts can add up quick if you end up with one that needs a lot of work.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a 2001 tgm1000. 
Paid like 800 for it over a year ago. Looks like I overpaid. It's a great machine. I'd do it all over again.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Maintenance would be my biggest concern. Parts can add up quick if you end up with one that needs a lot of work.


Is there a reliable way of knowing if parts are still made for it? Most (if not all) of the ones i've been looking at are in great condition (considering age) and have recently been tuned up, sharpened, etc. Just don't want one that I won't be able to get parts for if I need it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In my research, I don't think the Toro's and JD's have changed much over the years. I've seen some serial number splits on some parts, but they seem to be mostly available.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I'm looking at getting a used greens mower...


Ah! :thumbup:

If you are handy, you can venture into the older series. If you aren't that handy or your time is limited, you won't go wrong in the middle category. For your first reel greens mower, I'd stay out of the expensive range, at least for now. R&R Products has lots of parts, as does Jack's Small Engine.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Well I had my eye on a few that were $150-400 but was quoted $500-700 for shipping &#128580;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Places like Turfnet are a good place to shop because they are dealers in used equipment. That's important because they have relationships with shipping companies for better pricing. I bought one there and got it crated and shipped across 6 states for $200. I bought one local and it cost $19 to get it home (Home Depot truck rental).


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there somewhere online that can tell me the year of the mower via the SN#?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Is there somewhere online that can tell me the year of the mower via the SN#?


Which brand?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> Which brand?


Toro GM1000/1600


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Found a local seller that has a few GM1000/1600... and just looking at the picture, you can see some differences.



circled ones I can see...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Found a local seller that has a few GM1000/1600... and just looking at the picture, you can see some differences.
> 
> 
> 
> circled ones I can see...


Also look at the operator console. I've seen three basic styles. The one on the right (#12) is the oldest. The one on the left is newer, but has different control levers than my 2009 - which looks like this one:








And then there are the newest ones, but they are easy to identify because they have a Subaru engine. They haven't really made it to the secondary market yet.

You can go here and enter the model number (found on the serial number plate attached to the frame), and the search result will list the serial number ranges for that particular model number. This might give you an idea of where it fell within that generation/model number.

Sorry, I know that doesn't exactly answer your question. If you really wanted to narrow it down, I bet a Toro Golf dealer could look up the serial number.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Places like Turfnet are a good place to shop because they are dealers in used equipment. That's important because they have relationships with shipping companies for better pricing. I bought one there and got it crated and shipped across 6 states for $200. I bought one local and it cost $19 to get it home (Home Depot truck rental).


Was it directly from turfnet? It looks like an eBay or Craigslist for mowers (lots of places listing there).


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's right. Here are some other places to look.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware, thanks for the info!

So, from what you posted... this one would be older than 2009? But something on it caught my eye...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I think it would be safe to say it's older than 2009 - because it has the square control knobs. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Eric

Here are a few pictures of my 2001 TGM1000. I do not have the transport wheels. Wish I did.




























Check out that helium tank in the back. Unlimited balloons for the kids. OH YEAH
The tape on the fridge keeps the door from opening and spoiling my cokes.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Well I had my eye on a few that were $150-400 but was quoted $500-700 for shipping 🙄


Not sure if you have seen this site - http://statewideturfequipment.com/used-turf-equipment/, but they have free freight shipping until July. Might be worth a look. From what I saw... they fall in the middle group of your price range.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Well I had my eye on a few that were $150-400 but was quoted $500-700 for shipping 🙄
> ...


That free shipping sure does help!


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at getting a used greens mower...
> ...


I see you made this comment several years ago so you may not remember, but why would you suggest steering away from newer category if it's your first greens mower? I've been thinking of trying to find something at the bottom of that category or top of the middle category with the rationale being i'd rather pay a little more up front to hopefully get several seasons of getting familiar with the machine before potentially having issues or getting into needing parts. I'm probably over thinking, but it's hard not to with it being such a large investment either way. Thanks!


----------

